# Verdi - String Quartet in E Minor (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Recommended (all fine) 

Nuovo
Vertavo
Enso
Hermes
Venezia
Britten
Saulesco
Guarneri
Salvatore Acardo et al
Giovane Italliano

*Better

Leipziger* - technically very accomplished and some of their playing is mesmeric but I miss some of the singing quality of other better contenders.
*Italiano* - the 1950s mono sound is a little harsh at the top end (wiry) and lacks bass too but that's no surprise. The playing is just lovely though.
*Alberni* - others may place this higher but I hear moments where they push a little too hard. Still a fine recording.
*Kapralova* - silky and very classy recording. Its their complete picture that is most convincing. Very pleasantly recorded sound.
*David* - another that is very thoroughly, capably performed and realised that's just missing a tiny bit of extra character.
*Tetzlaff* - vibrant and witty, live Spannungen performance with some glorious violin playing and slightly distracting audience noise in the Andantino.
*Melos* - exquisitely played and with a rich, full sound (see Alberni too). Can't really fault it.

*Highly recommended

Schumann* - gorgeous sound and real class here. The Schumann's play with great subtlety then explode with passion when needed.
*Quartetto Nous* - tremendous inner detail and tight, rhythmic structure plus rich, deep bass. Close to ideal recorded sound makes this one even better.
*Brodsky* - this one has a lighter, broader, more airy feel. I'd even suggest operatic (it is Verdi). Beautifully played.
*Artemis* - the Artemis are big in dynamics but they play with an organic swagger that's always committed.
*Delme* - such wonderful tone makes this performance really stand out. More vibrato than others here but boy they sound glorious and the 4th movement is superb.
*Hagen* - the Hagen's phrasing and dynamics are a joy. For an all round performance with everything, it's hard to beat.

*Top picks

Di Cremona* - when the Di Cremonas get it right they produce highly-charged and thoroughly riveting performances like this from their 'Italian journey' cd. Yes it's big and bold but you've gotta love the volatility and pace of that prestissimo. Elsewhere their slow moments have a singing quality and tightness of ensemble that's especially evident in the Andantino. If you like less characterised readings take the Delme, Brodsky or Hagen from the list below, instead, but if you love great playing you need to hear this.
*Streichquartett der Staatskapelle Berlin *- wow, this brand new reading is full of lovely insights and reactive playing. Strongly dynamic and tenderly gentle in equal measure, I was bowled over by the intensity of their vision.

*Borusan* - Well this one came late to the party but it was worth the wait. Like the Cremona it's highly charged but the Turkish Quartet's dynamic approach is nowhere near as rapid as the Cremona in the prestissimo and there's a lilting quality about this performance that reminds me of the Brodskys in the quieter moments but don't be fooled as this one sure packs a big punch. . This is simply a superb performance.


----------

